# Toys to keep dogs interested?



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

What activity toys can anyone recommend that will keep my two Golden Retrievers interested for more than a few minutes? I understand that there a several that will reward them with treats or kibble once they figure out how to "play" with them.


----------



## goldenSkye1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Skye loves the Kong Wubba toy. I got her the large one, with the rope as the center instead of the cloth-covered squeaky ball. She'll fling it around up in the air and growl at it for 30 minutes sometimes, but you can also use it to play tug-of-war, too!! Just keep an eye on your dogs if they're into ripping things up because it's not indestructible. But it's a wonderful toy for my crazy dog who needs something to do every single second of the day (in her mind).

Also, if you're comfortable with them consuming more food, a regular Kong is great to fill up with peanut butter and shove treats in. Skye licks around in there for an hour at least. Even better, if you think of it ahead of time, you can freeze the peanut butter which will give them more time to lick it!


----------



## Danielle926 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mu husband and I had a trainer who recommend the Busy Buddy. They make a bunch of different ones. They seem to be the one toy that will keep Senna busy for long periods of time. I've only seen them in very few stores but they are sold on Amazon


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

I just last week ordered something call the Flirt Pole by Squishy Face. I received it yesterday and it seems like something she is going to love but since our back yard wet I didn't want to go out and play yet. Here is the link for you to look if interested.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Squishy-Face-Studio-Exercise-Squeaker/dp/B00HFFXEWE[/ame]


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe loves her flirt pole.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Training! When you start training a pup, they learn to keep interested as long as you are training with them, as long as you make it a fun game. For us field folks, once they are FF on bumpers and birds....you can never throw them enough bumpers to retrieve! You wear you arm out before they get tired of fetching bumpers...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

TexasGoldRush said:


> I just last week ordered something call the Flirt Pole by Squishy Face. I received it yesterday and it seems like something she is going to love but since our back yard wet I didn't want to go out and play yet. Here is the link for you to look if interested.
> 
> Pet Supplies : Squishy Face Studio Flirt Pole V2 Dog Exercise Toy with Blue/Aqua Squeaker Fleece Lure, 36-Inch : Amazon.com


We bought ours direct from Squishy Face Studio. Noah loves his!


----------



## priya16 (May 16, 2015)

Kong is one of the most well-known brands when it comes to toys for both your canine and feline friends. They not only produce quality products but their continual innovation in products has seen them getting patent for their rubber toys as well. To know more here is the link Kong Toys | Kong Dog Toys | Kong Pet Toys, DogSpot


----------



## mmaree16 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi,

Our Hugo loves toys that squeak. The biggest challenge is finding ones that last. We find Kong products to be good. He hasn't destroyed one yet. He does prefer toys that have fabric on them, so the Kong Wubba is probably our favourite. 

Mandy and Nick


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Toys don't last more than 10 minutes here. They shred everything, even the ones for big chewers. Kong toys seem to be the best, the frisbee has lasted almost a yr!


----------



## wmax (Dec 1, 2015)

the rope is the best I think, in my oppinion at least


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

We bought this DNA toy to help bully sticks last longer. (Weave the stick through the spirals to make it more challenging for the dog.) It does help for that purpose, but my dog LOVES this thing to play tug with, shake, toss, etc. I never would have tried it had it not been for the bully stick purpose, but it is easily his favorite toy. 






Nothing toy we own keeps him happy by himself. He always wants to interact with us for play. If we want him to keep busy, it will involve ripping things or chewing things up. I give him empty boxes (like a cereal box) filled with a little bit of food, and he has fun ripping it up and getting to the food. We do the usual Kongs and such, too. Treat puzzles are too easy for him, or at least the ones we have. He loves stuffed toys but always performs surgery, so if we want to keep them for tug they get put away.


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

I feed Dempsey his meals in treat-dispensing toys: one is a hollow ball (forget the brand but there are several). The two best seem to be the Starmark Bob-a-lot and Busy Buddy mushroom. They stretch meals out to 10 minutes at least 

I also have a kong and a Westpaw zogoflex - I stuff them with cooked squash or cooked potato and freeze them, then give them as a snack.


----------

